# Found Fancy Pigeon



## cvatuone (Jun 1, 2012)

Hello all,

Found a fancy pigeon in our yard this morning. It looks like a standard pigeon but it has white and black colored feathers. Did some research and it has the same feather configuration as an English Trumpeter. It's been on top of our grill all day. It has two bands on its legs, one on each and they are white and a grey/blue color. It doesn't appear to have ID numbers. I've been giving it water and it's been drinking alot. What should we try and do? I was within a foot from it and it's not bothered by us. It also doesn't seem to be injured. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

He would need to be captured and kept in a dog crate if you have one. he can eat wild bird seed for now if you can offer him some. If you can get him and read the bands to see where that may lead. otherwise I do not think he could of gone too far from his loft..maybe he got out.. could be a possible dump situation but that remains to be seen.. if you can go around and ask neighbors and furthur out you may find the owner.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Follow this link once bird is captured:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f108/basic-steps-to-saving-the-life-of-a-pigeon-or-dove-8822.html


----------



## cvatuone (Jun 1, 2012)

So just approach him and grab him?

I'll also try to post a picture. Maybe you guys can identify what kind it is.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

cvatuone said:


> So just approach him and grab him?
> 
> I'll also try to post a picture. Maybe you guys can identify what kind it is.


Try to not scare him..but get a hold of his body and hold the wings with both hands with you're thumbs holding the wings down.. he may wiggle allot and protest..but just have the crate ready. you may try to feed and water him there where he feels safe and keep and eye on him till dusk..at dark they can not see well and can be caught a bit easier if possible. hopefully he won't go to roost on something too high up.


----------



## cvatuone (Jun 1, 2012)

Here it is!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I think he may be a roller pigeon. west of englands have muffs.. or featherd feet.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Beautiful bird! But it is not an English Trumpeter, as these birds have muffed, or feathered, feet. It could be a roller or tippler?!?!?


----------



## cvatuone (Jun 1, 2012)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parlor_Roller

could be this?

It's the only thing I've found that looks sort of identical.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

cvatuone said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parlor_Roller
> 
> could be this?
> 
> It's the only thing I've found that looks sort of identical.


it is possible.. the color of him is not unique, so allot of different breeds are his color pattern. so one would look at is conformation and he looks like a roller of some sort.


----------



## cvatuone (Jun 1, 2012)

spirit wings said:


> it is possible.. the color of him is not unique, so allot of different breeds are his color pattern. so one would look at is conformation and he looks like a roller of some sort.


The website stated that rollers can't fly after maturity, do you think that's the case here? It makes sense because when I was close to him he didn't take off, he just kind of hopped to the opposite end of the barbecue.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Rollers are very much a flying breed. Your website is giving you bad information. Even show rollers can fly. Your bird is probably just used to being around humans.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

he talking about parlor rollers.. those roll on the ground...lol.. so I think it is a roller ..just not a parlor roller.. but then again..I have not seen this bird in person and know if he rolls on the ground..lol.. I think he may not. )


----------



## cvatuone (Jun 1, 2012)

Haha then I don't think it's a parlor roller. My only concern is the ID numbers, I can't find any on the bands but ill double-check.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

So please educate me. Parlor rollers are really unable to fly? At all? I did not know that!  I guess an old dog can still learn something. I knew that they did their floor rolling tricks but always thought they were still flyers.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I think the one on the right foot may have something on it. you should try to capture him if you can.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

almondman said:


> So please educate me. Parlor rollers are really unable to fly? At all? I did not know that!  I guess an old dog can still learn something. I knew that they did their floor rolling tricks but always thought they were still flyers.


I don't know much about them..but they have a genetic trait that makes them flip so much they just roll on the ground and they have competions with them.. youtube it and check them out..lol.. some may have a though back and beable to fly..but that would be not considerd a good parlor roller. they have to be housed in low lofts so they don't hurt themselves. that is about all I know.


----------



## cvatuone (Jun 1, 2012)

I zoomed in in the picture I took and it appears to be a "K". You can kind of see it in the posted picture.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Wow! I guess I'm not such a know it all after all. I have seen them perform at shows and swap meets, But just always thought they could still fly. It makes sense that being able to fly would affect their performance ability. And that's interesting about the low lofts. Hmmmm. Thanks for the info. 

Sorry cvatuone, didn't mean to hijack your thread.


----------



## cvatuone (Jun 1, 2012)

almondman said:


> Wow! I guess I'm not such a know it all after all. I have seen them perform at shows and swap meets, But just always thought they could still fly. It makes sense that being able to fly would affect their performance ability. And that's interesting about the low lofts. Hmmmm. Thanks for the info.
> 
> Sorry cvatuone, didn't mean to hijack your thread.


No worries!


----------

